

Visualization of the data underlying climate research - jrd79
http://weatherspark.com/#!climatetrends;ws=29939;ctum=0;cth=500;ctmy=15;ctsy=1949;ctey=2010

======
jrd79
We have put together a map/chart combo to visualize the data that underlies
climate research. You can filter the stations based on several parameters, and
get both a visualization as well as a computed rate-of-change.

Tool:
[http://weatherspark.com/#!climatetrends;ws=29939;ctum=0;cth=...](http://weatherspark.com/#!climatetrends;ws=29939;ctum=0;cth=500;ctmy=15;ctsy=1949;ctey=2010)

Additional info: <http://weatherspark.com/climatetrends>

Feedback most welcome!

(and yes, the data is quite hairy - as are the estimates)

(and yes, the site is still using flash - it will be HTML5 one day, just not
today)

------
ggchappell
My goodness. I didn't know about WeatherSpark at all. This is amazing.

One question: when I'm viewing a chart, in the "Temperature" section, if I
hover over one of the faint curves, I get a tooltip telling what it
represents. But in "Precip. Type" I do not. Is this a bug? How do I tell what
those faint curves mean?

~~~
jacobn
Ah, those are different faint lines ;)

The forecast lines don't currently have tool tips, but the averages do. Will
add.

(I'm one of the devs on the site)

